# Frigiliana School



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

I am hoping to send my 4 year old to the local Spanish school in Frigiliana but cannot get hold of them by phone. I'm currently in the UK and hope to be living in Frigiliana by Easter. Does anyone on the forum send their children there and have any opinions about the place? Thanks


----------



## Dbarclay (Feb 13, 2014)

*Frigiliana*

Hi we are also thinking of relocating there but can't seem to find much info on the school ! My daughter is 6 I'm just a bit worried about schooling in Spain !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dbarclay said:


> Hi we are also thinking of relocating there but can't seem to find much info on the school ! My daughter is 6 I'm just a bit worried about schooling in Spain !


there's lots of info here on the forum about the education system

take a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a whole section about education!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The school is very good but the only problem we had when we had to choose between Frigiliana and Torrox was parking. There isn't any so dropping off your child if you can't walk is a nightmare. As far as I know you will not be able to register the child online or by phone. You have to go in person. It will also depend on whether or not they have any spare places. You might be better off waiting until the September start but you will still need to enrol, in person, by June. You also have to be on the Padron and have your residencia in place including residencia for your child.


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

I visited earlier this week when I was over and found the head teacher very nice and accommodating, although he was very busy and didn't speak much English. He was very keen to show me around and I gather there are 2 classrooms of about 15 children per class for the 4 year olds (I'm not sure about as they get older). The school has a very different feel to it than ours, particularly the noisy corridors. Kevin at the town hall is most helpful about what forms need filling in and it is a matter of forms as as soon as they have all the info you need, your child can go in the next day. I think it will be a culture shock, but one easily recovered from (for the children anyway!) Anything else I can help with, just ask. All the best. Donna


Dbarclay said:


> Hi we are also thinking of relocating there but can't seem to find much info on the school ! My daughter is 6 I'm just a bit worried about schooling in Spain !


----------

